# Turf Saver



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone know what is in the Turf Sver treats and pills that preven the grass from dying from dog pee? It says something about pH on the label? Does changing the pH affect dogs prone to urine crystals?

P.S. My lawn is doing just fine (well, brown and dry but no pee spots). I'm just VERY curious


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd be a bit leary about changing the ph of the dog's urine. Seems mother nature has a reason for the level it's at. With horticulture being another of my hobbies, I'e never seen anything other then rinsing with the hose, following the dog peeing, that will be truely successful in keeping from burning spots in the grass. 
Old wise man say "Lady dogs kill the grass". "Man dogs kill the bushes". :wink:


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Old wise man say "Lady dogs kill the grass"...


Yesssir! I have an area with about 7-8 yellow spots. The rest of my grass is green. I really need to remember to guide her to an area in the corner to urinate.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> I'd be a bit leary about changing the ph of the dog's urine. Seems mother nature has a reason for the level it's at.


Ditto. I'm wondering if there is a warning label on this stuff. I'm assuming the product is meant to move urine pH slightly alkaline? So what if a dog's urine is already alkaline and moving it further alkaline causes urine crystals?!

I was reading ingredients and hoping to find something in it that was easy and safe to add to my dog's diet. But again, my lawn is fine so I probably wouldn't have bothered with it anyway.


----------

